# Seminary Options



## rexfire (Dec 26, 2010)

I am asking for your opinions on my two options. My ultimate goal is to enter pastoral ministry. I am also Presbyterian. My two options of getting my MDiv are SBTS or GPTS. I am also going to get a ThM at PRTS. Between these two options for MDiv which would be the better option and why?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 26, 2010)

If you are Presbyterian, it would seem that only the most extenuating circumstances would point toward SBTS.
Lord willing, if you can get through seminary without much debt, pursuing the ThM would be a good thing.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 26, 2010)

The Greenville and Puritan degrees would make me smile. I'd go with that!


----------



## Damon Rambo (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd still go with SBTS. But then again, I am a little biased. SBTS is in my honest opinion, the best Seminary in the country!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 26, 2010)

Damon Rambo said:


> I'd still go with SBTS. But then again, I am a little biased. SBTS is in my honest opinion, the best Seminary in the country!



No doubt, Southern is a good seminary with a great reputation. They also have a reputation of reformation and moving towards confessionalism. They have my utmost respect for that.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 26, 2010)

Wayne said:


> If you are Presbyterian, it would seem that only the most extenuating circumstances would point toward SBTS.



I went to SBTS as a Baptist and became a Presbyterian a little more than half way through. At that point, given the quality of SBTS, I deemed that it wasn't worth the hassle to transfer to a Presbyterian school. Unquestionably, Southern is great. And when I'm talking to a Baptist, it is the only school I recommend. But I have to agree that if I was in the decision making process about where to attend and I was a Presbyterian to begin with, I would recommend a different school. For while a Presbyterian can find great accord with his Baptist brethren, those things that separate the two groups are ecclesiological and at SBTS you will not find much sympathy for Reformed doctrines that flow from our ecclesiology.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi:

Have you ever thought about joining the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America?

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 26, 2010)

Cornelius Van Til held that if you believe reformed, Presbyterianism is what is taught in the scriptures than one should be consistently hold a Presbyterian position across all the theological disciplines. That is one of the reason he advanced positions developed by continental reformers, particularly transcendental (or as it is more popularly called presuppositional) apologetics -- one could not defend a Presbyterian understanding of the gospel with another system of apologetics. I would think this kind of consistency would be critically important in a theological education.


----------

